# How to build a degu cage !



## NightwishRaven999 (Apr 18, 2010)

Hello ! My name is Jordan 
I am a proud owner of six female degus.

I have several videos on the matter of cage building on Youtube and after seeing the amount of people who were actually interested in such a project, I decided to make my own small web page on the matter.

Octodon Degus - Home

I just though this might prove useful to some of you 
* Note that this webpage can also be helpful to chinchilla owners looking for a way to give their pets a bigger home, without spending tons of money.

This forum looks like a friendly and lively place.
I am looking forward to meeting and making friends with some of you.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Brilliant page! Well done!
You should also add that degus LOVE wheels but buying a plastic wheel is not recommended as they will chew and brake it. John Hopewells wheels are expensive but a good investment for degus  My 2 love their wheel and its so big they can run together in it  x


----------



## Myth (Apr 5, 2009)

Nice !


----------



## lolabloob (Mar 30, 2010)

aww i love it when wee animals run together in their wheel haha


----------



## NightwishRaven999 (Apr 18, 2010)

@ Paws&Claws

Thanks ! That would be an idea, but the website is strictly about the degu cage (how to build it, the materials available and answers to questions on the matter).

You are right though, plastic wheels are totally unnaceptable for degus.


----------



## NightwishRaven999 (Apr 18, 2010)

Just thought I should let you guys know...
The website has been updated with new topics, photos, a poll and even a blog for comments/questions/ideas and suggestions. At the very top of the webape, you will see the option to go on another page entitled "how to build a degu cage Q/A"...this is the blog I am reffering to.


----------



## Staceyy!! (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi, i was doing a bit of reading on degus because i bought one a few days ago n saw the cage you made and decided to make a small one myself since i only have one, but now i wanna get another one and i want my cage to be biger and i sorta made a plan kinda like your cage.
i attached the plan i made,
do you think its a good one? , oh and also the doors and the top will be wires 
and what kinda wires should i use and also what kinda wood ...


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Staceyy!! said:


> Hi, i was doing a bit of reading on degus because i bought one a few days ago n saw the cage you made and decided to make a small one myself since i only have one, but now i wanna get another one and i want my cage to be biger and i sorta made a plan kinda like your cage.
> i attached the plan i made,
> do you think its a good one? , oh and also the doors and the top will be wires
> and what kinda wires should i use and also what kinda wood ...


That looks good.
You should have 2 Degus minimum ideally as they are social animals. Maybe there is a reason you got one, but hey ho you're getting another so panic over :thumbup:

For the wire mesh you can buy it from shops such as B&Q or Wickes.


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

I would maybe make the piece of wood under the doors about 20cm wide, not the 15cm you have though, just to limit mess.


----------



## GiddyKipper (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank you so much for the post and site! My OH is looking at building a Degu cage when the time comes, and after scouring the web for infomation and advice, it's so good to see a concise yet extremely informative page to help degu-engineers on their way


----------



## Jesss (Mar 1, 2011)

Oh lovely, I am planning on making something like this for Mr fluff!


----------



## NightwishRaven999 (Apr 18, 2010)

Website has been updated with new information and loads of new cage photos. The DIY cage building trend is really blooming this year.

Octodon Degus - How to build a degu cage !


----------



## Crittery (May 2, 2011)

That is very impressive! I've linked to it from my Degu page.

I especially like the addition of the digging tank - that is something a lot of species could benefit from.


----------



## NightwishRaven999 (Apr 18, 2010)

Glad you like it ! And thanks for the nice comment on my Youtube channel.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

one thing iv noticed is you say 
"Plywood, Pine wood, MDF and Kiln Dried Pine are the most common choices for cage building. They are cheap and easy to find."

plywood, MDF and any other "man made woods" should NOT be used any where where they can be chewed, as they are toxic
and some of the shelves in the cage itself look to be plywood too

also the wheel in your cage isnt a good choice you need a solid metal wheel, the mesh wheels can break toes and/or allow bumblefoot to set in


----------



## NightwishRaven999 (Apr 18, 2010)

Lil Miss said:


> one thing iv noticed is you say
> "Plywood, Pine wood, MDF and Kiln Dried Pine are the most common choices for cage building. They are cheap and easy to find."
> 
> plywood, MDF and any other "man made woods" should NOT be used any where where they can be chewed, as they are toxic
> ...


To clear this up, Plywood and MDF are great to use when building a cage.
But as explained in the article, these woods should only be used to build the cage structure and areas that the degus cannot chew. 
You can also use these woods to build the levels...as long as each level is protected by a strip of Kiln dried pine on the oustide edge (the part that the degus chew).

This is all very well explained in the article.

As for the wheel, I am not sure which cage you are reffering to, since there are many different cages portrayed on the article.
I used to have a metal wheel with holes so small that even degu toes couldnt fit through. Bubblefoot is only an issue when a degu is forced to constantly walk on wire mesh flooring. If all levels in the cage are flat, such a wheel will not produce bumblefoot.

The article is mainly on cage building.
Since the article was written last year, over a hundred degu owners undertook this project and none have come to regret it.


----------



## NightwishRaven999 (Apr 18, 2010)

The website on - How to build a degu cage ! - has recently been updated. Octodon Degus - How to build a degu cage !

Many photos of degu cages have been added to the site with the cooperation of members from the Degu and Chinchilla World Forum and DeguForum.de

The article on building degu cages now includes a Testimonial topic, where degu owners can write testimonials and experiences they have relating to the cages they have built.

Those interested should watch this short video update.

Important Update (Octodon Degus) - YouTube


----------

